
BMW, Daimler merge mobility services to take on Uber, Waymo - simon_k_
http://media.daimler.com/marsMediaSite/en/instance/ko/BMW-Group-and-Daimler-AG-agree-to-combine-mobility-services.xhtml?oid=34636751&_lrsc=4870703a-0fe4-40f7-ac18-67b47527f108
======
hereAtnoon
Seems this merger brings a very broad portfolio of mobility services under one
roof. Combining and leveraging the relationships of the units (charging,
parking, car-sharing, multimodal offerings and car-sharing) might turn into a
competitive advantage and as an entry point to compete with Uber & Waymo.

